# Dead Space - Steuerung



## frozth (5. März 2009)

Hallo! Sag mal, weiß einer ob und wie man die Steuerungskontrollen wir schon belegte Tasten ändern kann?Ich spiele nicht mit WSAD, sondern mit den Pfeiltasten, die werden aber nicht angenommen, weil sie schon für was anderes verwendet werden. Und Das kann man nicht ändern!   Gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit das in irgeneiner Datei umzuschreiben, gibts dafür einen Patch oder Sonstiges? So wie es jetzt ist habe ich nicht wirklich Lust das Game zu spielen!
Andere Frage: Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendein Patch/Cheat/MOD/Möglichkeit die Kameraansicht auf First-Person zu ändern?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2009)

frozth am 05.03.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Sag mal, weiß einer ob und wie man die Steuerungskontrollen wir schon belegte Tasten ändern kann?Ich spiele nicht mit WSAD, sondern mit den Pfeiltasten, die werden aber nicht angenommen, weil sie schon für was anderes verwendet werden. Und Das kann man nicht ändern!   Gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit das in irgeneiner Datei umzuschreiben, gibts dafür einen Patch oder Sonstiges? So wie es jetzt ist habe ich nicht wirklich Lust das Game zu spielen!
> Andere Frage: Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendein Patch/Cheat/MOD/Möglichkeit die Kameraansicht auf First-Person zu ändern?



hmm, keine ahnung ^^ kannst du dich nicht umgewöhnen? hab auch jahrelang pfeiltasten gespielt, und dann musste ich mal umstellen - ging schneller, als ich dachte.

vlt. probier es mal mit gamepad, das spiel kommt ja von konsolen, soll sich per pad auch am PC recht gut spielen lassen, glaub ich.


----------



## Galford (5. März 2009)

frozth am 05.03.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Sag mal, weiß einer ob und wie man die Steuerungskontrollen wir schon belegte Tasten ändern kann?Ich spiele nicht mit WSAD, sondern mit den Pfeiltasten, die werden aber nicht angenommen, weil sie schon für was anderes verwendet werden. Und Das kann man nicht ändern!   Gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit das in irgeneiner Datei umzuschreiben, gibts dafür einen Patch oder Sonstiges? So wie es jetzt ist habe ich nicht wirklich Lust das Game zu spielen!



Es soll hier im Forum eine Suchfunktion geben, habe ich zumindest gehört. Aber pssst, niemanden weitersagen, dass ist strengstens geheim.

Lösung:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7416320&x=9


----------



## frozth (6. März 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------

